# Season Pass Recording "To-Not-Do" List



## Kenji (Jun 29, 2003)

I think it would be useful for TiVo to provide a menu option that would list future season pass recordings that will *not* be recorded because a higher-priority season pass entry will take precedence.

For example, I have a dual-tuner TiVo box and there are three shows Thursday nights at 8:00 PM that I'd like to record. Since I always record only first-run shows and there are occasional re-runs, TiVo does not always record the same two shows during this time, so it isn't always easy for me to know what I might be about to miss recording should all three shows be first-run episodes. If there were a "To-Not-Do" list that would show me the upcoming shows from my Season Passes that were *not* going to be recorded, I could take advance measures, like watch the non-recorded show directly on my TV, bypassing the TiVo box altogether (gasp!).


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

At the top of the ToDo list, there is "recording history", 
this will tell you what shows won't record, what shows didn't record,
and when a show that did record was deleted (going back a couple weeks anyway)


phox


----------



## Kenji (Jun 29, 2003)

Hey, I didn't know that. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Kenji (Jun 29, 2003)

phox: the Recording History does just what I need. Thanks again.


----------

